# Cherub changes



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I collected my Cherub from the factory Friday and had an interesting look around. When I got home and unpacked my unit it looks like Fracino have made a couple of minor changes to the Stainless model. The drip tray is now the same as the standard painted unit and the water tank lid is now stainless. I think prefer this driptray to the rounded stainless version.


----------



## chocolateguy (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree, I got my new cherub last Friday too, and I like the newer drip tray. Shame they didn't keep the cut vent holes in the top of the machine, it looked good on the older version. The water tank has also been improved.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the new shape looks much better:good:


----------

